# The Best Band Ever



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

According to CBC Radio station in Vancouver, the best band ever (not the most favourite band but the best band) is.......

And, no, it's not the Beatlse

http://www.cbc.ca/player/News/Canada/BC/ID/2412263994/


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Good grief. I like Pink Floyd a lot but I would never put them ahead of the Rolling Stones, The Beatles or Led Zep. Actually I think Frank Zappa and the Mothers give Pink a run for their money. Bloody polls.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

And for me I would have to agree with the poll results given the choices.............Personally my best band ever is Uriah Heep. Yes I am that old.
Regards,


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

My feeble mind asking questions again. What criteria was used and by who to determine the so called best band ever. Did they use the volume of records sold, the number of sold out concerts, the money earned year over year or total earning over an extended time period. The number of albums released, the number of top ten songs on billboard, the number of albums to reach number"1" in sales and air play?? How was the decision made and who made the final decision? too many questions and not enough answers. That's my two cents.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Ah, well, there's no accounting for peoples' tastes. 

I remember in the mid-90s a major British guitar magazine had a "best band ever" poll result of Oasis, trumping The Beatles and everyone else. And that was voted on by guitarists, who should know something about music! Apart from the fact that I never liked Oasis, that was just such a silly result I stopped caring about music polls from then on.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I always find the polls interesting and if you dig into them most times the results will come back to the respondent demographics. For example, I am not familiar with that particular radio station or what genre of music they play but obviously the results of any poll would reflect the age group and type of music they play.

It's the same here. If you broke down any poll by age group etc the results would sway in that direction. So basically, they come down to taste in the end. There are some people that never broke out of "their" generation when it comes to music. Nothing wrong with that, it's just a fact. So in those cases no newer band will ever get any respect. 

I liked a lot of the bands that came out of the mid to late 90's and early this decade. Not much has turned my crank the last few years.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Isn't the best band ever the Quintet of the Hot Club of France? Or was it the Count Basie orchestra? Or the Miles Davis Sextet when both Coltrane and Adderly used to play with him?

Or maybe it was Flatt and Scruggs, or Homer and Jethro, or Chester and Lester, or the Ventures?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

Franz Liszt. 1811–1886

Lisztomania was characterized by intense levels of hysteria demonstrated by fans of the solo pianist Franz Liszt. 
Ladies amongst his rabid fan-base would wrestle each other to the ground for his discarded cigar butts. Women 
would carry around phials containing the dregs of a cup of coffee that Liszt had once sipped. He really was the 
first performer to have a following of dedicated screaming fans willing to do anything to hear him play. He was the 
first to create a mania, but plenty more would follow.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

What the Monkeys never got top five.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

deadear said:


> What the Monkeys never got top five.


They were just behind the Archies.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Franz Liszt. 1811–1886
> 
> Lisztomania was characterized by intense levels of hysteria demonstrated by fans of the solo pianist Franz Liszt.
> Ladies amongst his rabid fan-base would wrestle each other to the ground for his discarded cigar butts. Women
> ...


That Franzie, he is just so.....*dreamie*. Dreamier than Bobby Rydell. Dreamier than Bobby Sherman. Dreamier than Shaun OR David Cassidy. Dreamier than Frankie Avalon. Dreamier than...dare I say it....FABIAN.

Scuzee, I have the vapours.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> They were just behind the Archies.


Another band that should have made the top five is the DOODLE BOPS. That three piece complete with keytar.http://www.google.ca/imgres?hl=en&b...nw=200&start=0&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:92


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Emmet Otter's Jug Band


Dr Teeth and the Electric Mayhem


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Getting back to Pink Floyd, I watched a documentary on how they produced one of their albums (I think it was Dark Side of the Moon) and I came to appreciate their dedication and musicianship to a much larger degree. They are true pioneers in some respects.

I just looked it up. Yes, it was Dark Side of the Moon. Here is part one if you care to peruse it.

[video=youtube;E_kFyK0CVlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_kFyK0CVlM[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm....Floyd and Zappa in the top 5. All this proves is what ive always suspected: that a lot of stoners listen to CBC radio.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Pink Floyd were a damn fine band but why are these stupid polls so popular? 

there is no "best" in the world of Art or Music


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Emmet Otter's Jug Band
> 
> 
> Dr Teeth and the Electric Mayhem


The Robot Chicken "Behind the Music" segment on Dr Teeth was brilliant:

http://www.metatube.com/en/videos/12394/Behind-the-Music-Electric-Mayhem-Robot-Chicken/


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Getting back to Pink Floyd, I watched a documentary on how they produced one of their albums (I think it was Dark Side of the Moon) and I came to appreciate their dedication and musicianship to a much larger degree. They are true pioneers in some respects.
> 
> I just looked it up. Yes, it was Dark Side of the Moon. Here is part one if you care to peruse it.
> 
> [video=youtube;E_kFyK0CVlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_kFyK0CVlM[/video]


David Gilmour is my fave musician of all time so I can get behind this =o) ...but yes polls and lists like this are silly....besides everyone know that Dream Theater is the best band in the world right now =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

off tangent we go again.

[video=youtube;juJpyUkHPCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juJpyUkHPCA[/video]


----------

